# Darius Songalia



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

From what I hear, Darius Songalia is tearing it up in the Russian league. Anyone have any reports or comments about this? I'm a Celtics fan and they have his NBA rights, so I'd like to know what they might be picking up.


----------



## josegr (Jun 12, 2003)

2002-03 Stats. 14,1 ppg. 4,9 rpg. 50,7% FG 81,8% FT in 22,1 mpg

Songaila is making a good numbers plating in a very deep team (Euroleague's semifinalist) in limited minutes.

I think Celtics should give him a chance next season.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Excellent. Sounds like Songalia could be a good second round pick for the Celtics. First since Brian Shaw in the late 80s/early 90s.


----------



## Reznor (Jan 17, 2003)

hmmm...Darius. he started the season in a very good way. posted very good numbers. Then he got injured, and took him a while to recover. He finished the Euroleague season with some very average and below performances.

kinda hard to tell what's gonna happen with him in the future. It got to a point that Barcelona's tactic in the Semi Finals vs. Songaila's team (CSKA) was to have Deunas (a 220 giant that can't move his feet 1/9 the speed of Darius) guard him. 

so... to avoid easy penetrations Deunas give him a lot of space to take an outside shot. Darius had many good shots, but finished the game with 4/16... big ouch. IMHO that's what won the game for Barca...

but as for NBA... the level there is so low nowadays...I'm considering giving it a try myself. I don't think the celtics (used to be my fav. team...I just can't watch 'em play now...) have anything much better than Darius. Give him a chance... why not. If u gave Wolkowysky..why not Darius.


----------

